# Rock Climbing



## MicroEZ (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anyone enjoy rock climbing?

I started fairly recently and I'm having a lot of fun with it. I try to go as often as I can, usually once every other day, but I've been kinda falling behind on it.


----------



## RandyLahey (Sep 20, 2015)

I always wanted to try it. Do you have any tips for anyone looking to get into the sport?


----------



## littlebiscuits (Sep 20, 2015)

I have not gone rock climbing, but I have gone caving (spelunking for all  you nerds) which involved a bit of rock climbing. It's fun, but I always seem to get hurt in the most random ways, like tripping over someone's flashlight and bruising my jawbone.


----------



## RandyLahey (Sep 20, 2015)

Caving sounds terrifying to be honest, and to think of the small crawl spaces people are ok with getting into.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Sep 20, 2015)

RandyLahey said:


> Caving sounds terrifying to be honest, and to think of the small crawl spaces people are ok with getting into.



No, it's really fun, as long as you go with a lot of other people. My cave pals and I went to an underground hot spring, it was the neatest thing. And it was right in our homestate, barely a half hour away! It's amazing what lurks below surface of places you thought you knew!

Although I did loose a really nice hiking boot in there which set me back about 60 dollars, so that was kind of a bummer. Climbing back with a sock-foot was even less fun.


----------



## K/S wordsmith (Sep 24, 2015)

used to climb (lived in Co at the time, so it as everywhere)
Not a whole lot for pulling plastic


----------

